# my three favourites...



## kimmy (Oct 9, 2005)

my favourite makeup brands are definately milani, FL!RT and MAC. so here's a glimpse of my collections of all three [all very small and humble, i know...i'm working on it haha]
milani:
moon over paradise lipstick
candy apple lipstick
serendipity lipgloss
secret crystal gloss
garden mist eyeshadow
moonlight eyeshadow 
almondine eyeshadow
sheer sand eyeshadow
taffy eyeshadow
illusion eyeshadow
shock eyeshadow
antique gold eyeshadow
flare eyeshadow
atlantis eyeshadow
MAC:
lovedust lipstick
bubbles lipstick
garden lustreglass
oystergirl lipglass
belle azure eyeshadow
juxt eyeshadow
liesuretime eyeshadow
overcast shadestick
pink pearl pigment [sample]
cornflower pigment [sample]
rose pigment [sample]
FL!RT:
everywhere brush set
crazy in love blush
candy hearts eyeshadow
feeling hot eyeshadow
coconutty eyeshadow
aquavite eyeshadow
honey lemonade eyeshadow
mellowtini eyeshadow
black mascara
fuschia mascara
utterly cool lipgloss
nude kiss lipgloss
midnight lace lipgloss
covet lipstick
my fair lady pressed powder
my fair lady concealer stick [not shown]
so...now that everyone knows what i have from those three brands, are there any MUST haves from any of them? i'm hoping to have a job and some money soon and if that turns out, i'm most definately going makeup shopping haha.


----------



## Joke (Oct 11, 2005)

I like all those pretty colors!
Good luck with the job!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 11, 2005)

ive heard good thingsa bout flirt. Are they in seperate pots? Are they depottable? Cute collection, and TIA!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 11, 2005)

ooooooh nevermind! I just checked out the site and they're in little compacts..darn!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 15, 2005)

yah, the compacts are kind of a pain in the ass. someone told me that they were supposed to be coming out with quads but i don't think that has much foundation to it since i think they'd be hyping up the arrival of those if they did decide to do them.

they're really good, inexpensive, pigmented shadows though and they have some really gorgeous colours :]


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 20, 2005)

Very nice! It's a good small collection! Especially those palettes...mmm


----------



## peike (Oct 21, 2005)

colors are wonderful


----------



## breathless (Oct 23, 2005)

i havent tried FL!RT yet. i love milani and mac for sure though. i love your little collection. its so cute and humble =]


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

awesome collection!  love the colors too


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

Thats a really nice collection!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2006)

*my little collection...*

i got my first mac in june for my 17th birthday...then a few months later i started buying mac when i had the money, so this is the accumulation of like...5 months? maybe of mac.






eye/face stuffs:
flirty number e/s
deep truth e/s
tilt e/s
humid e/s
shimmermoss e/s
juxt e/s
iris print e/s
rio de rosa e/s
gorgeous gold e/s
chrome yellow e/s (PRO)
belle azure e/s (LE)
liesuretime e/s (LE)
goldenaire pigment sample
lovely lily pigment sample
steel blue pigment sample
vanilla pigment sample
blue brown pigment sample
rebelrock blue pigment sample (LE)
fuchsia pigment sample
deep purple pigment sample
maroon pigment sample
rose pigment sample
pink pearl pigment sample
cornflower pigment sample
luna ccb
overcast s/s
beige-ing s/s
for the boys g/l
saucepot g/l




stuff for the lips:
garden lustre/g
oyster girl lip/g
lovedust l/s
tanarama l/s
myth l/s
lingerie l/s (LE)

so there's my baby mac collection...she grows ever bigger hahaha


----------



## User34 (Mar 14, 2006)

not bad at all for just a few months!  I'm sure it'll keep growing !


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 14, 2006)

great haul


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 14, 2006)

i love ur collection u have chosed very nice chades and colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from ur l/s i have myth

and what u think of oyster girl l/g ??


----------

